# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Листья малины для подготовки к легким родам

## Домик в деревне

Первый раз про листья малины я услышала от знакомой в Польше, которая 5 лет назад родила первенца. Она тогда писала, что вся ее подготовка к родам сводилась к завариванию и употреблению листьев малины и долгим прогулкам. Родила она легко и приятно. 

Потом еще были какие-то звоночки, ну и как-то сейчас попались мне листья малины и я их пью. Посмотрим, как пойдет.

Но вообще про них столько хорошего пишут, что я прям рекомендую девочкам, кто беременный и рожать летом, насобирать молодых листочков с веточками прям и засушить и уже на поздних сроках пить. Очень вкусно. Сама жалею, что пью покупные, а не домашние.

Из описаний: "Листья малины тонизируют мышцы матки и таза, размягчают связки вокруг родового канала, что способствует маточным схваткам и ускоряет процесс родов.
Внимание: принимать их только в последние 8 недель беременности, не раньше! Они могут вызвать преждевременные роды."  http://www.shamanda.ru/ishop/pdtview/1/288

Просто о чудо свойствах малины:

Для тех, кто перенёс инфаркт или инсульт, неважно какой – макро или и микро-, а также для тех, у кого в роду есть перенёсшие эти заболевания, настоятельно советую использовать сезон, когда созревают ягоды. Рекомендую съесть её столько, чтобы «глаза на неё больше не глядели». Кстати, этой сочной ягодой можно снизить высокие цифры артериального давления. Результаты снижения – стойкие и длительные.

Народная медицина хорошо и давно использует два свойства малины. Первое – противовоспалительное. Привоспалении век, глаз, высыпаниях на коже в виде угрей необходимо промывать лицо малиновой водой – настоять ягоды в воде. Второе свойство, известное столетиями – против хмеля и затяжного пьянства пить малиновую воду. Один-полтора литра настоя малины снимут похмелье.

В ягоде много пектиновых веществ, витаминов, а также микроэлементов: калия, кальция, магния, фосфора, железа, меди. Для малины характерно большое содержание пуринов, особенно в сушёных ягодах. Пурины обычно противопоказаны при подагре, мочекислом диатезе, иначе говоря, людям с нарушением обмена мочевой кислоты. Однако специальные исследования показали, что ломтик ливерной колбасы или кусочек печени дают пуринов в несколько раз больше, чем килограмм ягод малины.

В лечебных целях используют не только ягоды, но и цветки, листья, корни малины.

ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ ВЫКИДЫША. 4 чайные ложки сухих листьев малины заварить в 2 стаканах кипятка, настоять и пить по полстакана 3-4 раза в день. Такой же настой полезен при тошноте беременных, снимает послеродовые боли, увеличивает лактацию у кормящих матерей, а также оказывает положительное действие при предменструальном синдроме.
взято отсюда: http://www.tabletkiny.ru/listya_maliny.php

----------


## ku_mama

я с лета насобирала)))

----------

